# Sponsor and Applicant support letters - Spouse Visa



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am going to apologise ahead of time as this is lengthy. I was hoping you could read over my support letter and also my wife's letter of introduction letter to see if you guys think they are suitable?

AA is me the sponsor (Husband)
BB is the Applicant (Wife)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Date:

Letter of Sponsership

Dear Entry Clearance Officer, 

This is a letter of sponsorship for my partner (spouse), BB, for her application for the United Kingdom settlement visa. *

I first came across my partner in 1st April 2012 at her home in Lahore, from there we started talking and got on very well with each other. We both instantly clicked & we knew afterwards we wanted to be together forever and both told our families that we wanted to marry each other. Then on 28th April 2012 both our families got together in Lahore to fix our engagment & wedding plans, both I & my partner (BB) agreed to marry each other that day is the happiest day of our lives, we then agreed to set the date for our engagement & marriage in 2 and half years time so that I could save up for the wedding, in the mean time I kept in touch with my partner (BB) through whatsapp messaging service each other day & night, we also talked day & night over viber call service whilst I was in UK over the 2 & half years period since April 2012 until September 2014 . 

We got engaged in front family in Lahore on 28th September 2014, where I & my partner exchanged rings, we are so happy about that day because all our wedding plans were finally coming together. 

We both got married on the 12th October 2014, in front of 400 people in wedding hall in Lahore where all our family & friends were present, we also had our Henna day on the 11th October 2014, Our Walima day (Grooms day) was on the 13th of October 2014 which was in Mirpur, Azad Kashmir in Mumtaz wedding hall in front of 300 people where all our family & friends were also present & we recieved gifts & money. 

We share the same Muslim faith and keen interest in listening to bollywood/bhangra music & watching bollywood movies together, love going out to places to go to eat together & chill which we have been doing all over Lahore. We also have been to theme park in Lahore after our wedding which we really enjoyed. I am particularly struck by her sense of humour & smile on her face all the time, also her honesty and deep sense of commitment towards me. 

I will financially support my partner until she finds a job in UK even then I will give her full support even when she has a job, she has recently learned how to tailor ladies clothes which she has been doing for family & friends, my partner also has a qualification M.S.C (Masters degree) in statistics from P University Lahore. 

If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and we intend to buy our own house in the UK in the future & hope to start a family in due course. 

Yours Sincerly


AA


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Date:

Letter of Introduction

Dear: Entry Clearance Officer

My name is BB (DOB) , and I am writing to you as the applicant for the settlement visa for United Kingdom, my husband (AA) is the sponsor. 

I met my husband at my home in Lahore on 1st April 2012 we started to talk to each other on a daily basis & got on very well with each other, I knew then that he was the one for me who I wanted to spend the rest of my life with. We both told our families that we wanted to marry each other. On 28th of April 2012 both of our families got together in our home in Lahore where both of our families asked us if we wanted to marry each other, we both told our families that we wanted to be together forever. My husband wanted to save up for the wedding so we set the engagement & wedding date for 2 & half year's time, in the meantime when my husband when back to United Kingdom, we kept in touch day & night talking on Viber calling service & messaging & sending each other pictures through Whatsapp messaging service day & night over the 2 & half years our relationship is even stronger than before as we love each other a lot. we both offically got married on 12th October 2014 in wedding hall in Lahore which my dad organised which hosted 400 family & friends. 

I plan to find work & enter employment in the field of statistics in UK as I have done a M.S.C (Masters degree) in statistics from L University & I have also recently learned how to tailor ladies clothes which I am still doing for friends & family. I also have a level A2 certificate in the Cambridge Key English Test to meet the english requirement of the visa & plan to further improve my knowledge of english & knowledge of British culture once I am in UK so that I can fully intergrate within the society. My husband (AA) will fully suppport me finanically & non finanically until I find a job.

I have so many common interest with my husband, as we like going out for food trying different cusines, enjoy watching bollywood movies, enjoy listening to bhangra/bollywood songs together. We both are Muslim, the things I like about my husband is that he is honest with me, that we are both committed to each other & want to start our own family in the future. 

Upon arriving in the UK, we will live at my brother in Law's (Home owner name) house who has given us permission to stay rent free & bill free & once we are fully settled we will look into buying our own house, My husband will fully support all my needs financially & non finanically. 

If the application is sucessful we plan to make United Kingdom our home, plan to start a family in due course. 



Yours Sincerely 



BB


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Can someone please advise if these spons letter n letter of introdu tion are any good pleaze advise so i could go ahead with appliction pleaseees 
thanks in advance


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Please could someone get bk to me feedback about my letterz plz thanks


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

What each one says individually seems OK, but they seem to have a lot of the same content - it might not matter, but I imagine it is not good if two letters have been written by the same person!


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi 
thankz could someone else plz give us feedback about these letterz thanks


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

topo morto said:


> What each one says individually seems OK, but they seem to have a lot of the same content - it might not matter, but I imagine it is not good if two letters have been written by the same person!


So basically are they no gud?
i wrote mine n my wife wrote hers


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

To me they are in very similar style and it looks like two versions of the same letter with some details changed, rather than two different letters - the ends both say "making the United Kingdom our home ...start a family in due course", for example. But maybe you are just very similar people! Anyway they are both nice letters, I am just giving my impression.

Probably a good idea to run it through a spell-checker too.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

hi

I knew there were mistakes ive should of done it before ive run it through spell checker and they have come back fine I've changed the spelling mistakes now, could someone please advise me if they are any good thanks


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> So basically are they no gud?
> i wrote mine n my wife wrote hers


I'd suggest your wife to include more stuff, like more information about the relationship etc. Make her covering letter to two pages, just to show its different to yours


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> I'd suggest your wife to include more stuff, like more information about the relationship etc. Make her covering letter to two pages, just to show its different to yours


So what kind of relationship stuff should I tell her to include, what other stuff please could you advise as I was about to start filling out my online application form if someone could help me that would be great IM waiting thanks


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Im stressing nw that my wifes letter nt gud plz someone help thankz


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> So what kind of relationship stuff should I tell her to include, what other stuff please could you advise as I was about to start filling out my online application form if someone could help me that would be great IM waiting thanks


Ermm....go into more details like....

'I wasnt in any previous relationship and I was not married either......it was arranged through both of our families as it is in our culture that parents do the match making. Considered the cultural circumstances, it is not accepted to have pre marital contacts or cohabitation....(little bit details about curtural marriage proposals which came through etc...) 
Our families arranged couple of meetings both of us to spend time to understand each other. ....he has some characters like easy going, good sense of humor etc....my parents have met up with him couple of times and they valued his cultural and family values.mmmmmit became obvious that we clicked each other. My family and myself decided that my and spouse’s union will be a good match. So we both consented to take Nikah (marriage) and agreed with the plans made by our families etc....' Just stuff like this really. Try to make it more factual.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> Ermm....go into more details like....
> 
> 'I wasnt in any previous relationship and I was not married either......it was arranged through both of our families as it is in our culture that parents do the match making. Considered the cultural circumstances, it is not accepted to have pre marital contacts or cohabitation....(little bit details about curtural marriage proposals which came through etc...)
> Our families arranged couple of meetings both of us to spend time to understand each other. ....he has some characters like easy going, good sense of humor etc....my parents have met up with him couple of times and they valued his cultural and family values.mmmmmit became obvious that we clicked each other. My family and myself decided that my and spouse’s union will be a good match. So we both consented to take Nikah (marriage) and agreed with the plans made by our families etc....' Just stuff like this really. Try to make it more factual.



Thankz so much will give go now n get back im stressing so much just want everything to be k


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> Thankz so much will give go now n get back im stressing so much just want everything to be k


Dont rush things. Take it easy and make it solid. Dont expect the ECO to assume things and ask for further evidence. They simply dont but rather refuse the application. Better safe than sorry!

Im pretty sure you'd get more questions whilst filling the online application form. Just post a thread and make sure what you really are filling in. Good luck


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Date:

Letter of Introduction

Dear: Entry Clearance Officer

My name is AA (10/01/1985), and I am writing to you as the applicant for the settlement visa for United Kingdom, my husband (AA) is the sponsor. 

I wasn't in any previous relationship and I was not married either, it was arranged through both of our families as it is in our culture, that parents do the match making. Considered the cultural circumstances, it is not accepted to have pre martial contacts or cohabitastion, the cultural marriage proposals came through many times I & my family did not find them to be suitable match for me until I met my husband who is a good muslim & cares about cultural & family values.

Our families arranged couple of meetings both of us to spend time to understand each other on at my home in Lahore on 1st April 2012, my parents have met up with him couple of times and they valued his cultural & family values & it became obvious that we got on very well with each other & we started to talk to each other on a daily basis. On 28th of April 2012 My family and myself decided that my and spouse’s union will be a good match. So we both consented to take Nikah (marriage) in 2 & half years time and agreed with the plans made by our families that in 2 & half year's time we would have the engagement & Nikah (marriage), in the meantime when my husband went back to United Kingdom, we kept in touch day & night talking on Viber calling service &, messaging & sending each other pictures through Whatsapp messaging service day & night over the 2 & half years our relationship is even stronger than before as we love each other a lot. We both had our Nikah (marriage) on 12th October 2014 in wedding hall in Lahore which my dad organized which hosted 400 family & friends. 

I plan to find work & enter employment in the field of statistics in UK as I have done a M.S.C (Masters degree) in statistics from P University & I have also recently learned how to tailor ladies clothes which I am still doing for friends & family. I also have a level A2 certificate in the Cambridge Key English Test to meet the English requirement of the visa & plan to further improve my knowledge of English & knowledge of British culture once I am in UK so that I can fully integrate within the society. My husband (AA) will fully support me financially & non financially until I find a job.

I have so many common interest with my husband, as we like going out for food trying different cuisine, enjoy watching bollywood movies, enjoy listening to bhangra/bollywood songs together. We both are Muslim, the things I like about my husband is that he is honest, caring, loving person, we are both committed to each other & want to start our own family in the future. 

Upon arriving in the UK, we will live at my brother in Law's (R) house who has given us permission to stay rent free & bill free & once we are fully settled we will look into buying our own house, My husband will fully support all my needs financially & non financially. 

If the application is successful we plan to make United Kingdom our home, plan to start a family in due course. 



Yours Sincerely 



BB



Hi

My wife has edited it could someone please advise as want to make sure its correct & fine please get back to me thanks


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> Date:
> 
> Letter of Introduction
> 
> ...



Yes, I think its a good covering letter. Please remember that the ECO will try to look for evidence based on you/your wife's statements in the covering letters too. 

For example.... in her letter, she says '...So we both consented to take Nikah (marriage) in 2 & half years time...' and '....Lahore which my dad organized which hosted 400 family & friends....'. So the ECO would want to see:

1. That you two have been in constant contact from the nikah confirmation date, April 2012 to wedding date in Oct 2014 
2. Photographic evidence of families/guests/groups at wedding hall

Not just the above two, but include evidence to support your covering letters. Theyre very well trained to scrutinise, find mistakes and refuse any application. So, dont be a victim


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> Yes, I think its a good covering letter. Please remember that the ECO will try to look for evidence based on you/your wife's statements in the covering letters too.
> 
> For example.... in her letter, she says '...So we both consented to take Nikah (marriage) in 2 & half years time...' and '....Lahore which my dad organized which hosted 400 family & friends....'. So the ECO would want to see:
> 
> ...



I have only included last 8 months Whatsapp & Viber logs, i dont have the logs for before that what shall I do? Ive included a birthday card also in the file which I sent to my wife,
Also photographic evidence how much will they need, how many pictures should I include for Nikah date?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> I have only included last 8 months Whatsapp & Viber logs, i dont have the logs for before that what shall I do? Ive included a birthday card also in the file which I sent to my wife,
> Also photographic evidence how much will they need, how many pictures should I include for Nikah date?


1. Evidence such as letters, emails/chats and visits to pakistan would suffice. You should include visa/embarkation stamp to Pakistan passport pages to prove youve been there. How many times did you visit your wife (fiancé back then) during that 2 & half year period? I know the culture but....dont tell me you had no contacts at all for 1st one year!

2. Dont include 100s of pics. Just few would do, lets say 20. Copy and paste them to Word page; 4 pics in a page like that. You could sort it like in the following order...
i. Engagement ceremony in Lahore. xx/04/2012
ii. Life together in Pakistan in 2012 (as fiancé )
iii. Nikah ceremony in Lahore. xx/10/2014
iv. Reception ceremony in Lahore. xx/01/2014
v. Life together in Pakistan 2014 (as a couple)


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> 1. Evidence such as letters, emails/chats and visits to pakistan would suffice. You should include visa/embarkation stamp to Pakistan passport pages to prove youve been there. How many times did you visit your wife (fiancé back then) during that 2 & half year period? I know the culture but....dont tell me you had no contacts at all for 1st one year!
> 
> 2. Dont include 100s of pics. Just few would do, lets say 20. Copy and paste them to Word page; 4 pics in a page like that. You could sort it like in the following order...
> i. Engagement ceremony in Lahore. xx/04/2012
> ...



No we had contact through Whatsapp & Viber but I just dont have the call logs, what shall I do im panicing now, i dont have any evidence of letters or emails as we only talked through whatsapp & viber, also 2 & half years did not visit her only visited her now I have included copy of when I came to pakistan in 2012 & 2014 where it shows entry & exit stamps, plus when you say visa I come & go Visa free as I have an Overseas Pakistani ID card,

also when you say 20 pics do u mean 20 pics for engagement, nikah, reception? each or u mean total im sure u mean 20 total thanks get back to me


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Are you sure she doesn't have the logs?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> No we had contact through Whatsapp & Viber but I just dont have the call logs, what shall I do im panicing now, i dont have any evidence of letters or emails as we only talked through whatsapp & viber, also 2 & half years did not visit her only visited her now I have included copy of when I came to pakistan in 2012 & 2014 where it shows entry & exit stamps, plus when you say visa I come & go Visa free as I have an Overseas Pakistani ID card,
> 
> also when you say 20 pics do u mean 20 pics for engagement, nikah, reception? each or u mean total im sure u mean 20 total thanks get back to me


Thats right, 20 in total would do.

If you dont get visas to enter Pakistan then explain this in your (sponsors) covering letter, as well as include a copy of your overseas ID card under sponsor's document list. Im sure the immigration officer in Lahore airport would put a embarkation stamp on the passport? Make copies of these. Flight itinerary as well, if available.

Let me ask you this way, whe did you start your VERY FIRST communication (Whatsapp, viber etc) with your wife?


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> Thats right, 20 in total would do.
> 
> If you dont get visas to enter Pakistan then explain this in your (sponsors) covering letter, as well as include a copy of your overseas ID card under sponsor's document list. Im sure the immigration officer in Lahore airport would put a embarkation stamp on the passport? Make copies of these. Flight itinerary as well, if available.
> 
> Let me ask you this way, whe did you start your VERY FIRST communication (Whatsapp, viber etc) with your wife?


The reason why we started to start communicating through whatsapp & viber was becuase it was cheap way to do so, and easy as we both had smartphones & it was easy to talk through viber & whatsapp,


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

The Overseas ID does not have the up to date address on it, it has my old address on it thanks


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Any ideas can anyone help plz ?


----------

